# Remove Stem from Old Faucet



## kosherman (Jun 21, 2011)

I am trying to remove the stem from this old Speakman tub faucet. It looks like I have removed everything that I should. Does anyone know if the big nut that is left needs to be removed? Any guidance appreciated.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh Boy!

Yes, The big nut remaining is the one that removes the stem.
The smaller nut you already removed is the packing nut...

Now the reason I said Oh Boy....

That tub and valve is out of the 1930's...

The design hasn't been used since that time...

The Tub, Mixer, and Drain are all integral in this design. If you do not have success are you ready for a bathroom remodel?

If you need parts (stems & seats) they could be very difficult to find and the rest are impossible to find.

I would suggest New York Replacement Parts A Complete Plumbing Supply Company as a possible source and they also can custom machine them for you for a price....


----------



## kosherman (Jun 22, 2011)

Much appreciated. We actually had the water capped off to the faucets a couple of years ago when the hot water decided not to turn off and we were told that parts would be hard to get. The shower is a separate feed so we just use the shower and not the tub faucet. The consensus from the plumber was that we needed to replace the cartridge. I found a supplier recently (lasparts.com) that is helping me source the part as we need to sell our house and I would like to see if I can get the faucet working again. Again thanks for the direction and the link. Any advice greatly welcomed and appreciated.


----------

